

Where to draw the line on 'data science'? - agconway
http://www.drewconway.com/zia/?p=2167

======
DanielBMarkham
Happy to see abduction making a comeback. Seems like we've always given it
short shrift

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abduction_(logic)>

